# durch Maven wird "var" nicht gefunden



## matze86 (29. Nov 2021)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt ein Programm mit Maven erstellt unter Eclipse, da meckert der Compiler wenn ich Variablen mit "var" erstelle (var kann nicht in einen Typ aufgelöst werden).
Wenn ich den gleichen Code unter "Java-Projekt ausführe, dann geht es. Hier ist meine pom.xml vielleicht ist da etwas falsch.

```
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 https://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
  <groupId>matri</groupId>
  <artifactId>matri</artifactId>
  <version>0.0.1-SNAPSHOT</version>
  <name>matri</name>


 <dependencies>

    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
        <artifactId>slf4j-api</artifactId>
        <version>${slf4j.version}</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
        <groupId>org.slf4j</groupId>
        <artifactId>slf4j-simple</artifactId>
        <version>${slf4j.version}</version>
    </dependency>

    <!-- include Pi4J Core -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>com.pi4j</groupId>
        <artifactId>pi4j-core</artifactId>
        <version>${pi4j.version}</version>
    </dependency>

    <!-- include Pi4J Plugins (Platforms and I/O Providers) -->
    <dependency>
        <groupId>com.pi4j</groupId>
        <artifactId>pi4j-plugin-raspberrypi</artifactId>
        <version>${pi4j.version}</version>
    </dependency>
    <dependency>
        <groupId>com.pi4j</groupId>
        <artifactId>pi4j-plugin-pigpio</artifactId>
        <version>${pi4j.version}</version>
    </dependency>
</dependencies>
 
 
 


 <properties>
  <slf4j.version>1.7.32</slf4j.version>
    <pi4j.version>2.0</pi4j.version>
        <main.class>matri.Matrix</main.class>
        <java.version>17</java.version>
        <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
        <maven.compiler.source>${java.version}</maven.compiler.source>
        <maven.compiler.target>${java.version}</maven.compiler.target>

        <!-- plugin versions -->
        <maven.compiler.version>3.8.1</maven.compiler.version>
        <maven.jar.version>2.1</maven.jar.version>
        <maven.shade.version>3.2.4</maven.shade.version>
    </properties>

    <build>
        <plugins>
            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.compiler.version}</version>
                <configuration>
                    <release>${java.version}</release>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-jar-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.jar.version}</version>
                <configuration>
                    <archive>
                        <manifest>
                            <mainClass>${main.class}</mainClass>
                        </manifest>
                    </archive>
                </configuration>
            </plugin>

            <plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-shade-plugin</artifactId>
                <version>${maven.shade.version}</version>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <phase>package</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>shade</goal>
                        </goals>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
                <configuration>
              <transformers>
                <transformer implementation="org.apache.maven.plugins.shade.resource.ServicesResourceTransformer"/>
              </transformers>
            </configuration>
            </plugin>

        </plugins>
      
    
      
    </build>
 
 
 
 
</project>
```
Edit: Java 17 ist installiert und wird angewendet.


----------



## LimDul (29. Nov 2021)

Ein paar Rückfragen:
* Wenn du es per Maven baust, klappt es? (Gehe ich von aus)
* Wie ist das Maven-Projekt in Eclipse eingebunden?
* Mal ALT+F5 auf dem Maven-Projekt in Eclipse probiert?
* Was zeigen die Properties in Ecllipse unter Java Compiler für das Projekt an?


----------



## matze86 (29. Nov 2021)

Also, mit Maven klappt es eben nicht. 

Ich habe in Eclipse ein Neues Maven Projekt angelegt (matri) dann unter src/main/java das packet matri und darunter ist meine Klasse Matrix.Mit ALT+F5 halbiert sich bloß das Eclipse Fenster.

Und die Properties sehen so aus: siehe Bild


----------



## LimDul (29. Nov 2021)

Die sind falsch, die stehen auf Java 5. Das kann dann nicht klappen. Sicher das in der POM, die in Eclipse da ist, wirklich die Java Version 17 drinsteht?

Wenn ja Rechtsklick auf das projekt => Maven => Update Project sollte helfen.


----------



## matze86 (29. Nov 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ja Rechtsklick auf das projekt => Maven => Update Project sollte helfen.


Das war es. danke.


----------

